
Dbxfs – A Dropbox-backed file system - lowe
https://github.com/rianhunter/dbxfs
======
etaioinshrdlu
See also:
[https://github.com/archiecobbs/s3backer](https://github.com/archiecobbs/s3backer)

Run a normal filesystem on top of S3! (Non-shared.)

In theory it might have really good performance due to your kernel caching
blocks and files, and 25Gbit throughput to S3. Dependent of course on your
instance being in EC2 and in the right region and having a big enough instance
to get 25Gbit network.

I tried AWS EFS and found the performance very sad. Like 100Mbit even with a
25Gbit instance and the highest-specced EFS filesystem.

~~~
kondro
EFS performance was tied to how much storage you were using (at the rate of
50KiB/s per GB stored… with the ability to burst to 100MiB/s based on a credit
system. A file system storing 256GiB can sustain 12.5MiB/s and burst to
100MiB/s for up to 180 minutes per day.

If you like, you can now specifically provision throughput for EFS at the rate
of about $6 per MiB/s (8Mbps) per month.

~~~
etaioinshrdlu
I provisioned throughput on the EFS filesystem to the largest allowed value
and still got crappy performance. Maybe it was the access pattern of the data,
but large bulk file transfer performance was no higher than 100Mbit on a
25Gbit instance...

------
hannasanarion
After Dropbox stopped supporting filesystems besides non-encrypted Ext4 I've
dropped it entirely.

I now use SpiderOak One, which doubles as E2E encrypted cloud backup in
addition to folder sync.

~~~
liuliu
I switched to Syncthing with the main desktop backed up to S3 with zbackup
(encrypted). Syncthing works really well (and faster!) when keeping laptops
and desktops in sync for my case.

~~~
drakenot
The one killer feature I wish Syncthing had was untrusted peers like Resilio
has. There has been an issue[0] open since 2014 but I guess there are still
major challenges to this feature.

It would be great for me to be able to specify a certain node as encrypted and
read-only like I can in Resilio. If a friend wanted to store his files on my
machine and vice-versa, we could do so without being forced to give access to
each others plaintext files. Likewise, if I wanted to spin up a VPS and host
an untrusted node to help facilitate syncing but didn't want my unencrypted
files to be sitting on the disk, I could do so easily.

[0]
[https://github.com/syncthing/syncthing/issues/109](https://github.com/syncthing/syncthing/issues/109)

~~~
browsercoin
can you please explain what scenario this applies....whatis...node/

------
pixelmonkey
Does this work for mounting Dropbox for Business folders? If so, this solves a
significant problem for Linux users of Dropbox (whose official Linux client
does not support account switching).

~~~
kbumsik
If you are talking about having multiple Dropbox accounts on Linux here it
goes. You may not see two systray icons but Dropbox daemons works in
background.

[Dropbox Wiki]: [http://www.dropboxwiki.com/tips-and-tricks/run-multiple-
inst...](http://www.dropboxwiki.com/tips-and-tricks/run-multiple-instances-of-
dropbox-simultaneously-on-linux-or-mac-os-x)

[Arch Wiki]:
[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/dropbox#Multiple_Dropbo...](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/dropbox#Multiple_Dropbox_instances)

------
nickcw
I'll just note that you can mount Dropbox as a file system with rclone (
[https://rclone.org/](https://rclone.org/) ) using the rclone mount
subcommand.

rclone mount also works with the 20 or so cloud providers supported by rclone
(s3, gcs, swift, box, dropbox, b2, etc).

rclone runs on Linux, Windows, macOS and quite a few other architectures! It
is written in Go.

~~~
comesee
Fwiw Dbxfs seems to be a lot faster than rclone

------
daze42
In light of what Storj.io is about to bring to market, I'm curious to see if
this could be modified to work with it. I'm a huge fan of Dropbox and have
used it almost every day for the past 7 years, but if a decentralized option
comes along with feature parity and comparable pricing, I'd switch in a
heartbeat.

------
latchkey
CloudMounter was pretty easy to setup and use. Provides encryption too...

[https://cloudmounter.net/](https://cloudmounter.net/)

------
newhouseb
The author should think about applying to Dropbox ;)

~~~
boduh
Isn't the author a Dropbox employee? Not sure if he's still at Dropbox but I
believe he's one of the first employees.

~~~
maccam94
That was the joke, newhouseb used to be in charge of the sync team at Dropbox
:)

------
bpicolo
Waiting for someone to implement dropbox-based deployment of a PHP site.

~~~
random_kris
you would need a webserver for that?

------
tsurkoprt
check this one out: www.lucidlink.com

more than s3 sync

------
stackola
We've come full circle from the original dropbox post on here

